# Nothalt, alle wieviel Meter



## urlaub (27 Juni 2013)

Guten Tag,
wir planen derzeit eine Montagealage, bei der die zu bearbeiteten Teile auf Werkstückträgern transportiert werden.
Die Anlage ist ca. 10m lang und 2m breit. Alle Gefahrenstellen sollen durch trennende Schutzeinrichtungen gesichert werden.
Die Anlage soll von einem oder zwei abziehbaren Mobilpanel bedient werden, die Mobilpanel haben einen grauen Nothalt-Knopf.
Die Frage ist, wieviele festinstallierte Nothalt-Knöpfe sind sonst noch notwendig, alle wieviel Meter sollte ein Nothalt-Knopf installiert werden?
Gibt es da eine Norm, in der genaue Angaben gemacht werden?
Danke im voraus, urlaub


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2013)

...jeweils drei pro 10 Meterseite
...einen Mittig jeweils auf den kurzen Seiten 

wichtiger als der Abstand ist die Höhe und dass man Taster mit Kragen nimmt.
Es lehnt sich immer mal einer an einen Taster.


----------



## jora (27 Juni 2013)

hi urlaub,

also so wie du es beschreibst handelt es sich um einen Stetigförderer, oder?
Dann würde die DIN EN 619 - Stetigförderer und Systeme zutreffen. Hier steht dann im Kapitel 5.7.7.5  "Notausschaltung" dann das für dich interessante zu deiner Frage:
Not-Aus-Eirnichtungen müssen entweder:
- einer oder mehrere Schalter müssen so angeordnet sein, das min in 10 Metern einer leicht zu erreichen ist (...)
- oder eine Reißleine (...)
- oder der Hauptschalter ist innerhalb von 10 m zu erreichen (...)

ich habe den Auszug vom Inhalt her zusammen gefasst, bitte lese dir den entsprechenden Abschnitt sicherheitshalber nochmal durch 

Ich stimme Frank zu, das die Anordnung sehr wichtig ist.
Aber beim Kragen kann man anderer Meinung sein, im Notfall KÖNNTE der Kragen das betätigen behindern, das solltest du separat betrachten.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## F01601 (27 Juni 2013)

Hier ein Link zu einer Info der DGUV zur Verwendung von Schutzkragen bei Not-Halt Einrichtungen. Natürlich nichts eindeutiges, nach diesem Papier zu urteilen sollte man Schutzkragen jedoch ehr sparsam einsetzen.

http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...ationen/Maschinen/Not-Halt-Befehlsgeraete.pdf


----------



## urlaub (27 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Antworten
@jora: als Stetigförderer würde ich unsere Anlage nicht bezeichnen. 
Das wesentliche sind die Bearbeitungsstationen, hier werden die Werkstücke mit Pneumatikhandling, Roboter, Pressen usw. bearbeitet, die Bewegungen würde ich durchaus als sehr gefährlich einschätzen aber wie gesagt diese Stellen sind durch Einhausung und Schutztüren unzugänglich gemacht. 
Der Förderer dient nur zum Transport der Werkstücke und ist wohl eher ungefährlich.
Ändert das was an eurer einschätzung, greift da eine andere Norm?


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Juni 2013)

F01601 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zu einer Info der DGUV zur Verwendung von Schutzkragen bei Not-Halt Einrichtungen. Natürlich nichts eindeutiges, nach diesem Papier zu urteilen sollte man Schutzkragen jedoch ehr sparsam einsetzen.
> 
> http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...ationen/Maschinen/Not-Halt-Befehlsgeraete.pdf



Sehr interessant, danke!


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2013)

urlaub schrieb:


> Die Anlage soll von einem oder zwei abziehbaren Mobilpanel bedient werden, die Mobilpanel haben einen grauen Nothalt-Knopf.




Hallo,

was passiert mit dem NOT-HALT, wenn ein Panel abgezogen wird?

Wirken die mobilen grauen Taster auf die Gesamtanlage?

Die Roboterhersteller distanzieren sich mittlerweile wieder von der
Verwendung grauer NOT-HALT- oder STOP-Taster. Die sagen, daß
die eigentlich nie erlaubt waren, obwohl sie verkauft wurden...

Haupt- und Wartungsschalter müssen grau sein, wenn sie keine NOT-AUS Funktion
übernehmen.

Ansonsten, wenn keine C-Norm etwas anderes fordert, NOT-HALT an jeden
Arbeitsplatz, z.B. Materialeingabe, ans Bedienpult und ansonsten nach
CE-Risikobeurteilung.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juni 2013)

F01601 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zu einer Info der DGUV zur Verwendung von Schutzkragen bei Not-Halt Einrichtungen. Natürlich nichts eindeutiges, nach diesem Papier zu urteilen sollte man Schutzkragen jedoch ehr sparsam einsetzen.
> 
> http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...ationen/Maschinen/Not-Halt-Befehlsgeraete.pdf





> oder auch unkonventionell z. B. mittels Ellbogen oder Nase ein.



da möchte ich mal die Nase sehen wenn damit ein Pilzdrucktaster eingedrückt wird... wer denkt sich so einen Scheiss aus ......


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> da möchte ich mal die Nase sehen wenn damit ein Pilzdrucktaster eingedrückt wird... wer denkt sich so einen Scheiss aus ......



Axel, vielleicht nicht gerade die Nase, aber der Kopf durchaus.
Die Denkweise stammt noch aus der Zeit, als man davon 
ausging, daß beide Hände eingeklemmt sein können.

Der NOT-HALT ist ja dazu da, gerade in den Situationen zu wirken,
die man sich in der Risikobeurteilung nicht vorstellen kann.

Bei der Nase würde der Kragen ja noch nicht mal stören...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> was passiert mit dem NOT-HALT, wenn ein Panel abgezogen wird?



Bei eine PN oder DP-BASIC-"MobilePanel"-Anschlussbox wird der Nothaltkreis unterbrochen.
Bei eine PN oder DP-PLUS -"MobilePanel"-Anschlussbox wird der Nothaltkreis NICHT unterbrochen. Daher setzen wir immer die PLUS Box ein.



Tommi schrieb:


> Wirken die mobilen grauen Taster auf die Gesamtanlage?



Da sie ja Grau sind hat man die Wahl. 
Beide Varianten habe ich schon verwendet.

V1:
MobilePanel hängt an einem keinen unbedeutenden Achssystem welches als Bindeglied zwischen zwei Anlagen dient.
Dort ein separat angebrachter Rotgelber Notaus-Knopf auf alles aber der graue am MP nur auf die Lokalen Achsen!

V2:
Das MobilePanel ist das einzige Bediengerät einer Maschine/Anlage. Dort ist der graue Knopf in Reihe mit den normalen Notaus-Tastern.





Tommi schrieb:


> Die Roboterhersteller distanzieren sich mittlerweile wieder von der
> Verwendung grauer NOT-HALT- oder STOP-Taster. Die sagen, dass
> die eigentlich nie erlaubt waren, obwohl sie verkauft wurden...




Das empfinde ich als groben Unfug. Ein mobiles Bediengerät ohne NotHalt halte ich für leichtsinning. 

Wenn die (ähm ... welche) Roboterhersteller das so denken ... mir egal ... ich finde die NA-Taster unverzichtbar


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das empfinde ich als groben Unfug. Ein mobiles Bediengerät ohne NotHalt halte ich für leichtsinning.
> 
> Wenn die (ähm ... welche) Roboterhersteller das so denken ... mir egal ... ich finde die NA-Taster unverzichtbar



Hallo Frank,

ich habe gestern nochmal mit einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter der BGHM telefoniert.
Der hat mit bestätigt, daß sie graue NOT-HALT Taster am Mobile-Panel, welche dann nur auf den
Roboter wirken und nicht auf dessen Umfeld, nicht mehr akzeptieren.

Darüber soll es auch einen Fachartikel geben, welchen ich aber nicht gefunden habe.
Aber vielleicht kennt den ja jemand von Euch und kann ihn hier mal reinstellen.

Die Roboterhersteller, welche ich gefragt habe, sind Stäubli und Kuka. Stäubli
hat sich auf Nachfrage geweigert, uns einen grauen Taster einzubauen mit eben diesem
Hinweis der BG.

Die Norm DIN EN 60204-1 von 2007 und auch der Entwurf von 2011 fordert für NOT-HALT
rotgelb und für STOPP oder AUS schwarz oder grau.

Da man aber am Roboterpanel einen NOT-HALT braucht, muss dieser rotgelb sein.

Dies ist das Ergebnis meiner Recherche.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt Typ-C Normen für Roboter die eindeutige Forderungen stellen:
DIN EN ISO 10218-1 Abschnitt 5.8.4 Not-Halt Funktion am Handbediengerät
Das Handbediengerät oder die Teach-Steuerungseinrichtung muss über eine Not-Halt Funktion verfügen!

Die DIN EN ISO 10218-2 fordert:
Nur Teilweise wiedergegeben!
5.3.8 Stoppfunktionen des Robotersystems und der -zelle
5.3.8.1 Allgemeines
Jedes Robotersystem oder jede -zelle muss über eine Sicherheitshalt-Funktion und eine unabhängige Not-Halt-Funktion verfügen. Die jeweiligen Funktionen müssen für den Anschluss zusätzlicher Einrichtungen für Sicherheitshalt oder Not-Halt ausgelegt sein.
5.3.8.2 Not-Halt-Funktion
Jede Bedienstation, an der eine Bewegung oder andere gefährdende Funktionen ausgelöst werden können, muss über eine manuell auszulösende Not-Halt-Funktion verfügen, die die Anforderungen von IEC 60204-1 und ISO 13850 erfüllt.
Das Auslösen einer Not-Halt-Funktion muss alle Roboterbewegungen und andere gefährdende Funktionen in der Zelle oder an der Schnittstelle zwischen Zellen und anderen Bereichen des Arbeitsraums stillsetzen.
Hinweise über den Wirkungsbereich der Steuerung jeder Not-Halt-Einrichtung enthalten.
Not-Halt-Einrichtungen des Robotersystems müssen in Funktion bleiben auch wenn die Bedienstation nicht aktiviert ist.
Wird ein Not-Halt-Ausgangssignal gegeben:
-    muss der Ausgang weiterhin in Funktion sein, wenn die Energie vom Robotersystem weggenommen wird,
oder 
- falls der Ausgang bei abgeschalteter Energie am Robotersystem nicht in Funktion ist, muss ein Not-Halt- Signal ausgegeben werden.
5.7 Handbediengeräte
5.7.1 Allgemeines
Handbediengeräte und Teach-Steuereinrichtungen, die innerhalb des geschützten Bereichs verwendet werden, müssen den Anforderungen von ISO 10218-1 entsprechen.
Die Not-Halt Funktion am Handbediengerät muss 5.3.8.2 erfüllen.
Bei Programmierhandgeräten, die mit einem Kabel ausgerüstet sind, muss das Kabel ausreichend lang sein, damit die Bedienperson die zu erwartenden Aufgaben sicher ausführen kann (z. B. aufgrund unzureichender Kabellänge nicht über Ausrüstung steigen, um zum Teach-Punkt zu gelangen). Das Kabel muss den zu erwartenden Umgebungsbedingungen am Einsatzort standhalten.
Die Vorkehrungen für eine ordnungsgemäße Lagerung des Handbediengeräts müssen so erfolgen, dass die Möglichkeiten für Schäden, die zu einer Gefährdung führen können, auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert sind. Die Lagerung von abgesteckten oder kabellosen Handbediengeräten muss die Möglichkeit einer Verwechslung zwischen einer inaktiven und einer aktiven Not-Halt-Einrichtung minimieren.
5.7.2 Anforderungen an kabellose oder abnehmbare Installationen / Kommunikationen
Bei Verwendung kabelloser oder absteckbarer Programmierhandgeräte am Robotersystem, muss Folgendes gelten:
a) Handbediengerät(e) muss/müssen ISO 10218-1 entsprechen;
b) die Not-Halt Funktion und die Zustimmungseinrichtung am Handbediengerät müssen die Anforderungen nach ISO 10218-1 erfüllen;
c) die Möglichkeit der unbeabsichtigten Steuerung eines Robotersystems muss verhindert sein, durch:
1) eindeutige Einrichtungen, die den im Betrieb befindlichen Roboter festlegen;
2) Anschlussmittel, die die Integrität der Kommunikation sicherstellen (z. B. Login, Verschlüsselung,
Firewalls);
3) eindeutige Einrichtungen zur Anzeige der fortlaufenden Verbindung (z. B. Bildschirm).
d) ein einzelnes kabelloses Handbediengerät darf nicht gleichzeitig mit mehr als einem Robotersystem
verbunden sein; dieses System kann aus einem oder mehreren Robotern bestehen;
e) in manueller Betriebsart muss ein Ausfall der Kommunikation (z. B. außer Reichweite, leere Batterie) an
jedem aktiven Handbediengerät (d. h. in Verbindung mit einem Robotersystem) zu einem Sicherheitshalt
oder zu einem Not-Halt für die gesamte gesteuerte Ausrüstung führen. Die Wiederherstellung der
Kommunikation darf nicht zu einem Wiederanlauf führen ohne eine gesonderte und bewusste Handlung
(siehe ISO 10218-1 und IEC 60204-1);
f) es muss eine unverwechselbare Einrichtung zur Trennung der Robotersteuerung vom Handbediengerät vorhanden sein (z. B. zwangsläufige Handlung der Bedienperson). Wenn Einrichtungen abgemeldet sind, muss deutlich erkennbar sein, dass die relevanten Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht mehr aktiv sind. Es muss darauf geachtet werden, dass Verwechslungen zwischen aktiven und inaktiven Not-Halt Einrichtungen
vermieden sind durch Vorsehen einer geeigneten Lagerung oder Gestaltung. Die Benutzerinformation muss eine Beschreibung der Lagerung oder der Gestaltung enthalten;
g) das Handbediengerät muss die ausschließliche Bedienung von einer Bedienstation nach ISO 10218-1 vorsehen.

Ansonsten steht auch alles in der DIN EN 13850 und DIN EN 60204-1.


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
zurück zu dem Thema.
Es werden an allen Bedienständen Not-Halt gefordert und dann in einem ausreichend kleinen Abstand, hier gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen in Typ-C Normen z.B. alle 5m bei Verpackungsmaschinen. Alles entscheidend ist die Risikobeurteilung und wo welche Restrisiken durch die Handlung im Notfall abzudecken sind.
Beispiele: Produktein.- und Ausläufe, stellen an den eingegriffen werden muss, Einrichtbetrieb mit Tipptaste, usw. 
Bei der von Dir beschriebenen Maschine ist dies eben abzuschätzen, wenn es keine Maschinen nach 618-620 sind dann halte ich mich an die 5m Regel. Aber das ist meine Vorgehensweise.


----------



## jora (1 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ggf. findest du dann noch in der EN ISO 11161 (Sicherheit von Maschinen - Integrierte Fertigungssysteme - Grundlegende Anforderungen) noch was für dich, ich denke mal, das Anhang C für dich aufschlussreich sein könnte.

Gruß Alex


----------



## urlaub (1 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir werden uns die EN ISO 11161 besorgen,
ich habe da aber mal noch eine grundsätzliche Frage:
An unserer Anlage gibt es einen Bedienplatz, wo Fertigteile entnommen und Rohteile vom Bediener eingesetzt werden. Dort wird auch ein Nothalt-Taster eingebaut. Der komplette Rest der Anlage ist eingehaust und nur durch Schutztüren zugänglich. Wird eine Schutztür geöffnet, wird die ganze Anlage sicher abgeschaltet PLd. Könnte man dann sagen, da man die Gefahrenstellen nicht erreichen kann, ohne die Schutztür zu öffnen (dann ist ja sowieso alles abgeschaltet), braucht man auch keinen Nothalt-Taster, es kann ja nichts passieren. Die Anlage ist so aufgebaut, dass sich keine Personen komplett innerhalb der Anlage aufhalten können.
Was sagt ihr zu dieser Argumentation.

mfg urlaub


----------



## IBFS (1 Juli 2013)

Notaus dient dem Personenschutz und nicht dem Maschinenschutz.
Das ist bei Vielen der Grundfehler in der Argumentation. 
Wenn nichts in die Luft fliegen kann, dann reicht wirklich ein NA-Taster.
.
Das man oft noch zusätzliche Taster anbaut ist nur dem perönlichen
Gefühl geschuldet mal schnell Notaus drücken zu können wenn es in
der Maschine kracht. 

Aus Sicherheitssicht ist aber ein zerstörter Greifer keine relevante Sache.


----------



## Murdok (1 Juli 2013)

Als Anhang einmal der Artikel aus der BGHM. Ist eine seltsame Grauzone in der sich Siemens und einige andere Hersteller da begeben.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Grauen-Taster_Nothalt_BGMH-Aktuell_3-2013.pdf


----------



## Safety (1 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wenn man alle Risiken an einer Maschine abgedeckt hat und mit einer Handlung im Notfall keine weitere Risikominderung erreicht, erlaubt die MRL das auf Not-Halt verzichtet werden kann.
Erkläre das aber bei einer Komplexen Maschine einem Prüfer.
Aber dies muss die Risikobeurteilung ergeben, man findet auch Angaben in TYP-C Normen die wieder fast alle einen Not-Halt fordern und wenn es gute C-Normen sind dann geben die auch an wo.
Stand der Technik.
Oft fehlt in den Risikobeurteilungen eine wirkliche Ermittlung der Restrisiken, also kann man auch nicht wirklich ermitteln wo und gegen was Not-Halt.


----------



## Tommi (1 Juli 2013)

Murdok schrieb:


> Als Anhang einmal der Artikel aus der BGHM. Ist eine seltsame Grauzone in der sich Siemens und einige andere Hersteller da begeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist bestimmt der Artikel, den ich gesucht habe, danke!

Gruß
Tommi

@Urlaub: wie oben schon erwähnt, für mich ist ein NOT-HALT immer für die Situationen,
die man sich *nicht* in der Risikobeurteilung vorstellen konnte!


----------

